# Julia Angelov (fabulous young violinist)



## Enthalpy (Apr 15, 2020)

I've just heard *Julia Angelov* for the first time, and *wooow*!

Ysaÿe's Ballade - JSBach's sonata Nr1 - Wienawski's Polonaise brillante

OK, to my taste, what she makes of the Ballade is not a ballade. But this is strictly a matter of taste, and other listeners will have a different opinion. Plus, she is still very young, around 20: her style will evolve.

By the way, if you browse among her records, check how old they are. On the Polonaise brillante, she had spent only 8 years on the instrument and was maybe 14.

Other people noticed her years ago. She plays a lent Guarneri with a beautiful sound. Listen to the low register and the clear attacks, better than Stradivarius.

What is not a matter of taste: each note is played clearly and its its right relative intensity, the bow technique is fantastic. Among the very greatest. The Ballade is one of the most difficult pieces for the violin.


----------

